# bbjd's Werdum sig challenge



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Ok I've done this twice and the second time got much better results so once again I will put up 25,000 for whoever makes the sig I like the best.

Template time

Werdum sig

Pics: Anything you can find

Title: Fabricio Werdum

Sub text: BBJD

more sub text: The true #1 Contender

Size : Whatever you think looks good

Avatar: Worth 5,000 extra but not a requirement
.

Do your best the more entries the better your chances so if you would like make 10 sigs I don't care.

Composure won the the first two so lets see if someone can knock him off I'm defiantly looking for something different then my Babalu sig.


Edit this is extended to Friday The 26th.
Good Luck everyone.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'll throw something together for this in a few days.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Sounds good MJB can't wait to see what you throw together.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Very Nice man. Now come on lets get some more entries in here.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Any chance we can extend this for a few days? I'm working all weekend and won't be able to get anything in until like tuesday afternoon.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Yea I'm figuring since there is only one entry I'm gonna extend this to Friday.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Cool I'll definetly have something in by friday.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I made a couple attempts.








and avy
















And Avy

















and Avy


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

And one more for good Measure since thos points would come in handy.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow they are all pretty good but that 2nd one is pretty sweet I like the checklist.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Here's my entries...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow thats awesome.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks a lot Toxic.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Damn guys these are some really awesome entry's..


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I'll be honest I'm a bit disappointed in the amount of entries but the quality was good. And I'm gonna have to say that the winner is MJB. Toxic I really liked the checklist sig a lot the only thing I would say is I wish the picture was blended in a bit better.

Congrats MJB I'll send you your points once I put it in my sig.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Awesome, i'm glad you liked it. Thanks for the points.


----------

